
GoDaddy accounts vulnerable to social engineering and Photoshop - ca98am79
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2898128/disaster-recovery/godaddy-accounts-vulnerable-to-social-engineering-and-photoshop.html
======
hobarrera
gandi.net

Note. I'm not affiliated with gandi.net. I'm merely a client, content with
their practices, and someone how knows how GoDaddy operates.

